# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  what is the differance between a ball python and a blood python

## jimmygibbs888

i know this is a noob question but i was wondering what the differance between a blood python and a ball python

----------


## dembonez

umm well alot that i know of is size color temperament among living habits

----------

jimmygibbs888 (10-18-2010)

----------


## m00kfu

About 10 pounds.  :sploosh:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (10-18-2010),jimmygibbs888 (10-18-2010)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

About 10-15 lbs depending on the animal.

You mean visually?

That's a Blood



That's a BP



They are about the same length (give or take a foot) for an average specimen, however Blood have way more girth which translate in a heavier animal.

Care and general disposition are different as well, I would not classify a Blood as your average beginner snake compare to a Ball Python.

----------

jimmygibbs888 (10-18-2010)

----------


## LOSTCOAST_BALLZ

whats the temperment and housing requirments any different? I think they are awsome snakes how handleable are they?

----------


## ed4281

Bloods are great, WC animals tend to be aggressive, however CB tend to be very tame. Their housing is a little different and if you would like to get one you should do a lot of research. A good place to start that research is in the forums, look at the care sheet section and it will give you some more specifics. Good luck

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> whats the temperment and housing requirments any different? I think they are awsome snakes how handleable are they?


For the care I will let you do your homework on that, informations are readily available on this forum whether it comes to Blood or BP

As far as temperament while a BP might rarely be handled and be fine, a Blood however need to be worked with if you want him to remain docile.

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (10-18-2010)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Might as well add in my input too,

Bloods, I'm pretty sure, are from Malaysia. Bloods also can be somewhat aggressive and hissy, and it's said that 80% of Bloods are aggressive, although I lucked out with my Blood. They also can put on a lot of weight and get very thick in girth size, so once they're yearlings you gotta watch what you feed them so they don't get too much overweight.

They also have a major difference husbandry wise, as they like higher humidity and normally will burrow (they are very terrestrial). They also like cooler temps, around 80F-83F.

Here is my Blood python (normal phase, but light in color)




The other two related species are called Borneo Short-Tails and Sumatran Short-Tails, which are these:
Borneo: http://www.bloodysnakes.com/care/sho...per_curled.jpg
Sumatran: http://www.bloodpythons.com/cms/imag...mcurtus_01.jpg

Ball pythons are found in West Africa, are more slender than Bloods, more docile, and more commonly owned as pets (even though Bloods are very common, Balls are more popular).

They do make an awesome beginner snake to have because of how docile they can be, and people like us on BP.net love the color morphs :Very Happy: . They do like warmer temps of about 88F-94F, but not as high humidity as Bloods like. 

Here's my female normal (my first BP too) for an example.



If I screwed up on any info, anyone can feel free to correct me :Razz: . I guess this is a start of me using BP.net more often LOL. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

EchoPyrex (12-25-2010)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> As far as temperament while a BP might rarely be handled and be fine, a *Blood however need to be worked with if you want him to remain docile.*


LOL you got that right for sure :sploosh:

----------


## BAMReptiles

completely different species and locations for starters, and different names

----------


## jfreels

Easy.....

A ball python "balls" up when it's scared.  A blood python draws blood when it's scared  :Very Happy:

----------


## steveboos

> Easy.....
> 
> A ball python "balls" up when it's scared.  A blood python draws blood when it's scared


Now this is funny!! ^^^^^^

----------


## Ham

I love my blood python, she is my favorite snake, but they sure can draw blood, they have longer teeth than a ball python, which can make for a nastier bite wound, and they have the massive amounts of muscle to back that bite up with significant impact.  My blood has never tried to bite me before, never even struck at me, she did strike at the vet though, she shot out of her tub and was able to completely lift her entire body into the air like a spring being shot straight up and out of the tub, she actually landed outside of it.  So be aware these beefy snakes have extreme strength, however they are terrible climbers unlike balls which have adequate climbing skills, you must support their entire body with your arms, they are ground dwellers 100% and just cant hold on to your arms and hands very well on their own...

----------


## kristan

It seems like you already have a ball python, or at least experience with them, and would like to get a blood, so you're wondering if the care requirements are similar....?

I do not consider bloods to be more aggressive than balls or boas, however temperaments will vary between individual animals just as they do with any other species. I do not currently own any ball pythons, but I do not treat my bloods any differently than I would a ball, other than providing them more support during handling- they will not hang on, if you let go they will flop to the ground. I've been keeping bloods, which I handle frequently, for 5 years and I have yet to get bit. There are several care sheets available online with detailed care requirements. My guess is if you can keep a ball then you can keep a blood.

----------


## alohareptiles

check out bloodpythons.com, Kara and the crew have some of the top notch Bloods/SSTP's around and that forum is focused mainly on those snakes...oops, I hope I'm not in violation suggesting another forum...But I know many know Kara, so I'm hoping it's cool... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I'm not sure about the high percentage of Blood being aggressive, especially CB Bloods...SSTP's aka: Black Bloods, can and have the reputation of being a little tamer, but none the less you need to be careful...BP's are a lot easier to raise because the husbandry require more diligence with the Bloods and SSTP's...I can only speak to the SSTP's because that's primarily what I've raised and have currently....

----------


## aahmn

> Might as well add in my input too,
> 
> Bloods, I'm pretty sure, are from Malaysia. Bloods also can be somewhat aggressive and hissy, and it's said that 80% of Bloods are aggressive, although I lucked out with my Blood. They also can put on a lot of weight and get very thick in girth size, so once they're yearlings you gotta watch what you feed them so they don't get too much overweight.


A small percentage are, but most blood pythons (yours probably) are from Sumatra. There are some Malaysians and Bangkas out there also, but they are usually priced higher. I might be missing another locality.

For the related species, Sumatran Short Tails (black bloods) are from Sumatra, and Borneo pythons are from Borneo. 

I also would like to say that the 80% number is completely wrong. Maybe that might apply for WC adults, but not most bloods. Babies have a tendency to be more nippy and defensive, but I would say most captive raised bloods are handleable once they are older. All mine are very very calm and easy to read once they are out of their cage, and I trust them enough to do educational events with children. They get a bad rap that they don't deserve...

----------


## Python-77

> About 10 pounds.


LOL, nice!

----------


## alohareptiles

> About 10 pounds.


LOL...I think it's more like 15 - 20 pounds cause they have a ton of junk in da trunk... :Smile:

----------


## m00kfu

> LOL...I think it's more like 15 - 20 pounds cause they have a ton of junk in da trunk...


Depends on the bp I guess... I was thinking of big breeder girl balls.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vypyrz

> About 10 pounds.


of poo...

----------


## AkHerps

My hatchling blood seems to be a lot more intelligent than my hatchling ball python just by the way he acts.  My ball is still super shy and twitchy and would rather duck and hide than investigate.  The second I open my bloods tub and get close to him or move his newspaper, his tongue is flicking and he wants to know whats going on.

The one thing different from a blood and a ball is the "blood stare".  Blood pythons can freak people out if they are new to the snake because they just stare at your face.  It's cool to watch their pupils move around to focus on you though.

----------


## alohareptiles

> About 10 pounds.





> of poo...


LOL...The best part of the Blood and STP's...No weekly dookie patrol, but when they go...Lord have mercy on the mess... :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## Monster Dodge

Having kept both I will say this. When dealing with my Balls... (heheh snickers) I litterally had no fear. Even if they ever striked at me which was like never, I would just brush it off. Now the Sumatran I had was a different story. Maybe because I was alot younger when I had her, but the first time she struck at me and almost got me I never recovered. I constantly felt nervous any time I had to deal with her and thats not good because they can sence your hesitation and fear. 

I love the Bloods. I think they are one of the most gorgeous but they get there reputation for a reason and I was never able to get back on that horse.....

----------

